# GHRP 6



## LittleBigMan

Any one roughly know how much this boosts your GH by?

Planning on running it at 100mcg 3x daily.

any one with experiance of HGH and this could please compare.

would you say it would be like 1iu per day or more?????

Thanks


----------



## Guest

Run it with cjc as it has a great synergistic effect.

I gained weight in the first week and got a bit leaner already, its a great product.


----------



## LittleBigMan

would like to but dont currently have the fund but have enough of this for 10 weeks cycle at the above dose. So maybe ill add it in at some point.

What dosages of both are you running Con?


----------



## Guest

100mcg and 250mcg one day on one day off 3 times per day, works very well.

If you get the powder store it in the freezer i only realised this after getting them and storing them in the fridge for a few weeks hopefully it is still 100% potent.


----------



## LittleBigMan

ok cheers didnt know bout the freezer was gonna do fridge too, do you think i will still see gains from the GHRp6 alone if i do 3xday mon-friday 100mgc???


----------



## Guest

I would assume so mate but overall "gains" on peptides are not the same as gains on gear, overall a good compound if you have some extra cash.


----------



## LittleBigMan

Con, what would you say running cjc and ghrp6 relates to in HGH iu terms per day??


----------



## 3752

the numbers that are being spoken about if useing both for no less than 3 x a day are 5iu's this will obvouisly change person to person as GHRP is a pulse initiator and the CJC amplifies the pulse the pulse would be slightly different person to person...

this is also the reason why results are much better with these two peptides combined


----------



## bkoz

What are your results so far paul.???Or is it to early to tell...


----------



## LittleBigMan

Well i tell you the hunger thing is wierd from the GHRP6.... its like the hungers there but after you eat it plays on your mind even though u dont feel hungry.


----------



## hilly

yeh mate i can vouch for that its nothing seriouse tho im probs just as hungry as i was last week. im always bloody starvin while dieting lol


----------



## musclemorpheus

I am really considering just taking this peptide because I haven't got a massive appetite especially in the summer months when it's really hot..and for the price it's cheap as chips..but I may struggle taking this in work with me...do you need to take it every few hours? it may help me get the extra size I am looking for..


----------



## LittleBigMan

3 times a day is the norm,you could take one in the morning, one post workout and one before bed.


----------



## 3752

bkoz said:


> What are your results so far paul.???Or is it to early to tell...


well it has definitely kept me leaner cannot comment on muscle mass as i am on cycle but i am off cycle this weekend and will be running this whilst off



musclemorpheus said:


> I am really considering just taking this peptide because I haven't got a massive appetite especially in the summer months when it's really hot..and for the price it's cheap as chips..but I may struggle taking this in work with me...do you need to take it every few hours? it may help me get the extra size I am looking for..


you will not get mass from this peptide even if you mix it with CJC it is a GH pulse initiator and like GH it is not a great mass drug.....

this peptide will generate pulses of GH from the body so best to keep away from synthetic GH injections....so the results will be similar to GH fat-loss and some muscle gain but nothing great.....


----------



## LittleBigMan

So Far i have noticed really good pumps - increased hunger- better sleep, although feeling more tired when getting up. weights up 1 pound in 2 weeks but obviously could jst be a flux.


----------



## musclemorpheus

Paul I am only really considering this peptide for the increased hunger aspect nothing else really... if I make decent gains that is a plus but I am taking HGH as well...I would just like to get a decent appetite I am getting my food down me but it sometimes is a real struggle..


----------



## 3752

this will not increase your hunger more than an hour after injections, B12 injections would be a cheaper and more proven way to increase the appetite


----------

